# Fahrrad Cube Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27,5 (18")



## Lemy (13. März 2020)

Ebay Kleinanzeige

Verkauft wird ein Mountainbike Cube Stereo 140 HPA Pro 27,5 (18")

Rahmenhöhe: 18"

Das Fahrrad wurde letztes Jahr im Februar gekauft und während dem Frühling und Sommer gefahren. Insgesamt wurden ca. 350km mit dem Fahrrad gemacht.
Nun verkaufe ich es weil ich im Plan habe ein anderes Fahrrad zu kaufen.
Das Fahrrad wurde regelmäßig gewaschen, geschmiert und sorgfältig behandelt und befindet sich somit in einem Top Zustand.
Beim Kauf wurde das Fahrrad ebenso codiert im Falle eines Diebstahls.

Ausstattung:

RAHMEN
HPA Ultralight, Advanced Hydroform, Triple Butted, ETC 4-Link, ISCG Mount, AXH
FARBE
black´n´flashred
GRÖSSE
18"
GABEL
Manitou Minute TS Air 27.5, Taper, 15QR, 140mm
DÄMPFER
Manitou Radium Expert RL, 200x57mm, Rebound, Lockout
DÄMPFER HARDWARE
Top: 30x8mm, Bottom: 22x8mm
STEUERSATZ
FSA 1.5E ZS, Tapered, Top Zero-Stack 1 1/8" (OD 44mm), Bottom Zero-Stack 1 1/2" (OD 56mm)
VORBAU
CUBE Performance Trail Stem, 31.8mm
LENKER
CUBE Rise Trail Bar Pro, 740mm
GRIFFE
CUBE Race Grip, 1-Clamp
SCHALTWERK
Shimano XT, RD-M8000-DGS, ShadowPlus, 11-Speed, Direct Mount
UMWERFER
Shimano XT, FD-M8025-D, Direct Mount, Down Swing
SCHALTHEBEL
Shimano XT SL-M8000-B-I, Direct Attach
BREMSANLAGE
Shimano BR-M506, Hydr. Disc Brake (180/180)
KURBELGARNITUR
Shimano XT, FC-M8000, 36x26T, 175mm
KASSETTE
Shimano XT CS-M8000, 11-40
KETTE
Shimano CN-HG601
LAUFRADSATZ
Answer Atac AM, 15QR/X12, Tubeless-Ready 584x23C Rims
REIFEN
Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
SATTEL
Selle Italia SC1
SATTELSTÜTZE
CUBE 120mm Adjustable Seatpost, Handlebar Lever, Internal Cable Routing, 31.6x420mm
SATTELKLEMME
CUBE Screwlock 34.9mm
GEWICHT
13.7 kg


----------

